# Idler pulley



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi, I’ve got a couple of B17s (‘15,‘16) without a/c and I’m looking for more info on the idler pulley that sits in the place of the a/c compressor. These are factory installed in Canada on a bracket so that the non a/c cars use the same serpentine belt as those w/ a/c. I’ve been able to come up w/ a # 11927 , but no sizing or aftermarket pulley options.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

For a CDM car there's a good chance it will show up in the North America database, so try plugging your VIN into NissanPartsDeal.com. Even if the pulley is no longer available, it should give you the original part number to search with.


----------



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> For a CDM car there's a good chance it will show up in the North America database, so try plugging your VIN into NissanPartsDeal.com. Even if the pulley is no longer available, it should give you the original part number to search with.


Hi, I tried that - it said “ currently we are unable to process your vin number “. 
My VIN is 3N1AB7AP3GL650427.


----------



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

SteveAC said:


> Hi, I tried that - it said “ currently we are unable to process your vin number “.
> My VIN is 3N1AB7AP3GL650427.


I’ll go get my other non a/c vin and try it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That means the VIN isn't in the NNA database. Canadian rides are a crapshoot, models that are built for US/Canada sales will show up but Canada-only models won't, they'll only show up in the CDM database. If your other VIN also fails to show up, call or visit a Nissan-Canada dealer, they should be able to pull up the p/n for you.


----------



## ednardbryan (12 mo ago)

Good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveAC (Jun 15, 2021)

SteveAC said:


> Hi, I’ve got a couple of B17s (‘15,‘16) without a/c and I’m looking for more info on the idler pulley that sits in the place of the a/c compressor. These are factory installed in Canada on a bracket so that the non a/c cars use the same serpentine belt as those w/ a/c. I’ve been able to come up w/ a # 11927 , but no sizing or aftermarket pulley options.


To wrap up somewhat, the idler pulley and bearing were good.
Even though the belt follows the same route, the Sentras w/o a/c use a much shorter belt. 
I did try the regular ( a/c) belt , and it is inches too long. 
The non - a/c Sentra belt is about 44 3/4” OD. # 11720-3SA0A
6PK1124 is also on the belt. 
About 65$ CAD
Pulley bearing is NTN 6301LR.

I took out the complete right fender liner to get at the belt replacement. 
I watched a video where the guy cut the liner at the top , then just removed the front half. 
I didn’t want to cut it because we live where they use a lot of salt - and didn’t want to have an opening that salt could get through.

I bought a couple of aftermarket belts as spares: Ultrapower K060441 & Autopart 1602-360216 ( 6PK1120).

They’re about 44 1/2” OD. I’m assuming that 1/4” difference will still work okay - and will keep looking for an aftermarket belt the exact length.


----------

